# Investment banking



## Beau&Jodie (29 May 2012)

Hey Guys just wondering if i could gain some more insight by posting here on a potential career in Investment banking.

I believe from the research i have done that its not an easy career to attain.

Could any posters on here possibly guide me on how best to go about it. It will be going into 3rd year of a business degree next year and choosing economics & finance as a stream. 

This will include 6 months work experience. Im guessing from what i have done research wise that its possibly out of my grasps but no harm in trying to gain more insight.


----------



## celebtastic (30 May 2012)

Worth reading the comments section in this:

http://careers.guardian.co.uk/graduate-job-investment-banking


----------



## Beau&Jodie (31 May 2012)

Thanks that was an interesting read.


----------

